# EOS is a rare sight...



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

I feel like I'm part of some elite club with this car...
I have yet to see ONE other EOS on the roads in Connecticut.
The turned heads at breakneck speed and the glances I get in this car!
(Perhaps b/c I drive with the top down in 42 degree weather at times adds to that...)








Where are all the other EOS' in CT?
I'm in Glastonbury and Manchester...where's everyone else?
I have one of those counter clickers...like the one from the nick lachey's CLIX commercial, so when I first got the car, I could go 5 miles and have 45 clicks or so in just that short amount of time...
Got to love it. Feel like a celebrity myself!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (passat06boi)*

I'm so self conscious of such things... I would park in dark alleys to convert the top so that i wouldn't be seen!!! I'd park the car in Solveng in norther California (a small dutch resort town) and I;d hear people whisper "hey its an Eos!".. . really embaraasing... some people luv that stuff... I'm just too shy... While I enjoy showing it to friends.. because the engineering and design facinates me... its not about showing off but sharing the excitment of the engineering...


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (archiea)*

The bakeries in Solveng are the best and all the clock shops are fun to visit..


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (passat06boi)*

I'm in the Norwich area, but haven't seen another EOS. So far only one person has noticed that something is different about this VW. But he went off the deep end over it. The top has been up on the road for the two weeks I've owned it.








Allen


----------



## lg47904 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (passat06boi)*

I am in Wethersfield/Farmington. Got mine 3 months ago (Silver/black). I also have never seen one. I think I get more stares from VW owners who actually who what this car is. A few months ago at the car wash I got people talking. I could a few of them talking as I was opening the top: What is this car? / Oh yeah, it's the Eos / I did not know that VW made hard top convertibles...
With the top up, I do not think many people notice the Eos to much. Coming from a TT, this car is Wayyyyyyy less looked at. Can't wait for summer.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (lg47904)*

I saw my first non-dealer (ie test drive) car on the road the other day... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

How's this for feeling like a celeb?
I was driving in CT today, when a guy, probably in his 40's, in a silver volvo v70xc btw, drove by and honked, pointed at the car and gave me a thumbs up and an "OKAY" symbol. Thought that was pretty cool, paired with his big envious smile. LOL
:-D


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

Lets see it was around 45 degrees today. Was your top down?


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (passat06boi)*

I'm in Seattle and I have not seen another Eos on the road since I found out about them in July 06.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

LOL...almost. But i'm getting over a cold...probably due to having the top down so much in the cold weather.
I had it down christmas morning though. ;-)


----------



## Midwest Hick (Nov 14, 2006)

the same day i bought my 05 GTI my folks went out there to see my car and they bought a 2.0T 2007 EOS package 2. sweet car. have only seen once since and that was months ago


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (callmeal)*

50 in the triangle this morning and we were topless!
Loving every minute of EOS life and happy to have seat warmers.








Still haven't seen any in NC (besides my dark blue beauty). I know they are out there but not sure where. 
I had a woman ask me about EOS for 3 stoplights in a row,.. kinda wierd but amusing.


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

I was at a traffic light recently and someone next to me started asking questions about the car. He even kept next to me when the light went green so we could talk a little more.
I have seen one other Eos on the streets in the greater Tampa, FL area. 
I didn't see any on our road trip to Canada and back, and I saw one or two at a VW Dealership in Canada.
Rare car


----------



## gogowolfsburg (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (passat06boi)*

self righteous?
_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_I feel like I'm part of some elite club with this car...
I have yet to see ONE other EOS on the roads in Connecticut.
The turned heads at breakneck speed and the glances I get in this car!
(Perhaps b/c I drive with the top down in 42 degree weather at times adds to that...)
<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 
Where are all the other EOS' in CT?
I'm in Glastonbury and Manchester...where's everyone else?
I have one of those counter clickers...like the one from the nick lachey's CLIX commercial, so when I first got the car, I could go 5 miles and have 45 clicks or so in just that short amount of time...
Got to love it. Feel like a celebrity myself!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (gogowolfsburg)*

Just enthusiastic I think.
Kevin


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (just4fun)*

58 Degrees today. OK we put the top down for the first time in non demo mode and drove for about a half hour with the top down & windows up. Seat heaters on 4 & temp set to 85 deg. Outside temp fell to 53 deg & we said top up. Man! the heater now really came on strong showing it was doing it's part to keep us toasty (even though the controls were set to 72 with the top up)
We like this car


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (gogowolfsburg)*

Jealous GOGOWOLFSBURG???


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (passat06boi)*

woops, wrong post!!


_Modified by archiea at 6:43 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (callmeal)*

C'mon. 53. That's a heat wave. By the way were you using the rear wind screen? It does make a difference.


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (cb391)*

Well no we were not using the windscreen. We were just motoring along on back country roads at 40 mph or so. Then again we may be wimps with respect to the weather. Ya got to forgive retired people








Allen


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (callmeal)*

Just kidding. No disrepect intended.


----------



## RS666 (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm seeing more and more Eos's now around here. Same with Q7's. I never used to see either.


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (cb391)*

Actually none taken, everyone's temperature tolerance is different








Allen


_Modified by callmeal at 2:04 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## ryandougherty (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: (emdeesee)*

Hey emdeesee,
Tampa Bay area here too. Was is a silver Eos? If so, might have been me. Glad to see a fellow Metro Tampa area Eos owner on here!


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (passat06boi)*

I don't know if this counts, but when I was fixing supper this evening, I had "Ghost Whisperer" on my TV. And guess what I saw in the show, an Eismeer Blue EOS parking on the street on one of the scenes. I was shocked and excited to see the car is already used to shoot in TV show. Hehe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_ I had "Ghost Whisperer" on my TV. And guess what I saw in the show, an Eismeer Blue EOS parking on the street on one of the scenes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Chalk one up for the wolf man.
Wolfsburgermitfries 1
just4fun 0
He knows what I'm talkin' 'bout.
Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_I don't know if this counts, but when I was fixing supper this evening, I had "Ghost Whisperer" on my TV. And guess what I saw in the show, an Eismeer Blue EOS parking on the street on one of the scenes. I was shocked and excited to see the car is already used to shoot in TV show. Hehe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Did it appear to be a paid product placement, or was it simply caught on camera in the background? If it's a product placement...perhaps more of VW's marketing? Seeing as how Ghost Whisperer demo's are older female audiences, it wouldn't surprise me if it was pp.
(The show is shot on Universal's back lot in Southern California, so technically every car is "selected" to be in the shot. Whether someone paid for it to be there, or it's the caterer's new car that was rolled onto the set, is another question.... Worth watching for the same car in other Universal shows.)


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (neweosowner)*

It would be odd though, since Jennifer Love Hewitt was promoting the Chrysler Sebring Convertible at the LA Auto Show, but ends up accepting an Eos product placement for her show.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight... (ashbinder)*

Personally, I've only seen one red EOS in Crystal Lake. This was awhile ago, and I was not in my GTI. Off topic, but I don't even see too many MKV GTI/GLI's.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

i saw one in montrose, ca today. It ws Eismeer blue with tan interior....


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (ryandougherty)*

It was down in St. Petersburg where I live, it was an Eismeer Blue one.


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

After a month Is aw another Eos today, in the Norwich CT area. Thunder Blue with the top up seems to make the car look smaller (IMO)


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight*

While I live in a small town of 30,000 and the nearest VW dealer is more than an hour away, I have yet to see another EOS, but I really don't expect to see another locally. 
But while traveling to larger cities, in particular Tampa over the New Years' Day weekend, I thought I would see another EOS enroute (7 hours each way) or somewhere in the Tampa metropolitan area. We didn't see another EOS during the entire week.
A lady in a wheelchair did stop in the crosswalk in front of our car and ask what it was. Like most people, she had never heard of an EOS. I wonder when VW will begin the advertising campaign. Winter will be over here in the deep South in late February.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS is a rare sight (Midlife Crisis 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midlife Crisis 2* »_ Winter will be over here in the deep South in late February.









Sure....rub it in, it warmed up here a bit today only -18c (-1f)








Kevin


----------

